# Low tech setup - all comments welcome



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

New setup started a few weeks ago. 3ft tank, low light setup, no co2, weekly ferts added (K and Mgso4, traces), no water changes yet!

Flora includes:
Cryptocoryne Wendtii, brown and green,
Cryptocoryne Pontederifolia
Cryptocoryne Parva
Sagitaria Sabulata
Cladaphora moss balls
Microsorium Pteropus, Windelov and Long leaf
Bolbitis Heudeloti
Vesicularia Dubyana
Riccia Fluitans
Anubias Coffeefolia
Anubias Nana

Fauna includes:
White cloud mountain minnows
Lampeye Killifish
Clown Killifish
MTS and Neritina related snails
Chrystal Red Shrimp

Your comments are welcome. Thanks for looking.

Here's a full tank shot









Anubias and Java ferns









Cryptocoryne Pontederiifolia









Cryptocoryne wendti green









Kind Regards
Cameron James


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I like the design concept. It will be nice to see how it fills in. I would however add more plants (background) and a background cover.

I didn't know that candles could burn under water.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

It looks good! I have often heard you can't keep killies with small shrimp like crs. I guess not true, huh.


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey Trenac 

Its quite a new setup so I have'nt dealt with the bells and whistles yet. I feel a white background would be nice. What do you think? I don't really want to add stem plants as its a VERY low light setup. LOL, yes they're 'special candles'. 

Bert: Ive had the shrimp and killies together for about a year now and they ignore each other completely. A nice combination, the tank is quite peaceful.

Thanks a stack for your comments


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

*UPDATE*

What do you think ?










Regards
Cameron


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Looks good Cameron.


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

Looks good.....I think one month later will be great.....


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

Thank you Bert and KangShiang. I feel good now 

Regards
Cameron


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

It's progressing nicely, good job!


----------



## Naja002 (Nov 15, 2005)

Looks Good! All those Java Ferns should fill it in nicely!


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks Trena and Naja......appreciated.


----------



## Xmas_Beetle (May 18, 2006)

Hey Cameron

It looks good with all the moss. Did you put your Taiwan and Singapore mosses in there?


----------

